# cub cadet 26hp lawn tractor



## yooperdave (Apr 15, 2013)

It's a 2011 with the 26 hp and a 54" deck and 42" blower attachment (for snow).  What do you think of a 3K price tag?  I read through the "lawn tractor" thread and came away with a mixed review of cub cadets.  Thanks


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 15, 2013)

Honestly . . . I doubt I would buy another Cub Cadet in the future . . . based on issues I have with it.

Price doesn't seem bad on this one though . . . although I would want to know why the person is selling this after only a couple of years.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wave 25 nice new $100 bills at them and see if they bite. It's far easier to go up in price than down.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 16, 2013)

The price sounds great, but I'm with FFJ. I had several issues from the git go with my Cub (not a box store model, but not as big as the one you're lookin at). I'd be worried that a unit that new is being sold due to issues.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 16, 2013)

They haven't built a Cub Cadet since 1981.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Joful said:


> They haven't built a Cub Cadet since 1981.


 

Well not a REAL Cub!


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 17, 2013)

Is that the Kohler motor in it?

Gary


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 17, 2013)

What do you want this machine to do?  3K ain't bad, especially with the blower, but yeah, newer Cub Cadet is going to mean dealing with some quality issues.


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 17, 2013)

Gary, I believe it's the Kohler twin.
MM, my son is looking...it would be used to cut grass and blow snow.  Occasional pulling or pushing around the yard as dictated by needs-such as possible installation/removal of a wheeled pier.  We're concerned about the longevity of the unit in general.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 17, 2013)

Is this the one?  Was $2500 new, minus the snow blower attachment.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cub-Cade...SCONTINUED-13WK92AK056/202520210#.UW7-XbWR8y0


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 17, 2013)

yooperdave said:


> It's a 2011 with the 26 hp and a 54" deck and 42" blower attachment (for snow). What do you think of a 3K price tag? I read through the "lawn tractor" thread and came away with a mixed review of cub cadets. Thanks


 
I have a slt1554  on uneven surfaces. and have had it since 05 and while its been a good mower, it's big and can scalp the grass it has used a few belts over the years but is runs like a champ. I put on some ag tires and have never looked back.


----------



## yooperdave (Apr 17, 2013)

The model is SLTX 1054.  It is a 2011 26 hp kohler with a 54" deck and a 42" blower.  Has wheel weights and i think maybe the tire chains also.  As far as I can tell, it listed for about $2800 two years ago.  There is a recall on the unit (certain ones) and the recall actually pays for not only the repair, but also the transportation of the tractor to and from an "authorized repair facility".


----------



## nate379 (Apr 17, 2013)

My ZTR is a Cub Cadet and while the machine works fine I've had troubles with the grass catcher clogging.  I got in touch with their customer dis-service and it was useless to get any help from them.  Was an American help line at least but the couple people I talked to, I don't think they knew the difference between a spark plug and a tire unless it was written on their computer screen.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 17, 2013)

yooperdave said:


> Gary, I believe it's the Kohler twin.
> MM, my son is looking...it would be used to cut grass and blow snow. Occasional pulling or pushing around the yard as dictated by needs-such as possible installation/removal of a wheeled pier. We're concerned about the longevity of the unit in general.


Then I'd be looking for a used Deere GT, GX, 300 series (325, 335, 245, etc), or X500 series unit.  Heck 3K you can even entertain buying a 400 series unit like the 425/455.  And that my friend very well could be the last tractor your son EVER needs.

Are you looking for a 30 year + machine or just something that won't kick the bucket in 5?


----------



## blades (Apr 20, 2013)

Check all the transmission numbers, If it is a k46 type tranny, run  away very quickly.  Kohler eng. due some research there as there are 2 series of eng they use. one is very low grade and fails quite often. I just can't come up with the series name.  Bluntly the hydro trannys being used in most units today are barely adequate for mowing the lawn on a level surface, this problem extends up to about the $4k level. No brand is exempt as they all use the same base tranny just spacing and bolt ups slightly different. Another tip, if the rear axel is 3/4" not worth it as this most often is the weak tranny, the k66 is a 1" drive shaft and has an external resevoir for hydaulic fluid. There is a k46O i believe which is ok, it also has an external hydro tank. but still not meant for ground contact equipment.

Me, I have had it with this stuff,  looking for a true gear drive unit, probably have to make my own as they are just about gold on the used market.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 20, 2013)

blades said:


> Me, I have had it with this stuff, looking for a true gear drive unit, probably have to make my own as they are just about gold on the used market.


 
Make your own garden tractor?  Hardly seems worth the effort.  Buy an old Cub, Wheel Horse, Bolens, whatever...


----------



## blades (Apr 21, 2013)

That's the problem the old units are difficult to come by that are not though of as gold around here. Power kings haven't seen one lisyed for less than 2 grand and no attachments, old Bolens are rare ( had a 6hp one back in the day it would run the pants off the jd LX120 I have now same goes for the 707-727 simplicity. no tranny parts around much any more for these.  Problem is the collectors have  driven prices up too high for the old iron, I do see a few every so often at the recycling center, but they won't let them back out with or without cash exchange.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 22, 2013)

blades said:


> That's the problem the old units are difficult to come by that are not though of as gold around here. Power kings haven't seen one lisyed for less than 2 grand and no attachments, old Bolens are rare ( had a 6hp one back in the day it would run the pants off the jd LX120 I have now same goes for the 707-727 simplicity. no tranny parts around much any more for these. Problem is the collectors have driven prices up too high for the old iron, I do see a few every so often at the recycling center, but they won't let them back out with or without cash exchange.


Old 200 series Deere garden tractors are out there.  Common and cheap if you're not looking for a showpiece.  That trans is as good a gear unit that ever found it's way under a garden tractor.  But I'd take the K91 series Hydro anyday.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 22, 2013)

blades said:


> That's the problem the old units are difficult to come by that are not though of as gold around here.


 
You can apparently pick up a completely outfitted Cub 123 12-hp hydro garden tractor in good condition with 48" mower deck, 42" dozer blade, 42" snowblower, and boxes of parts on ebay for $700. The one I sold even had a freshly rebuilt speed control, new old-stock seat, new rear and hydro gaskets, freshly rebuilt engine... (trailing off out of disgust)


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 22, 2013)

Joful said:


> You can apparently pick up a completely outfitted Cub 123 12-hp hydro garden tractor in good condition with 48" mower deck, 42" dozer blade, 42" snowblower, and boxes of parts on ebay for $700. The one I sold even had a freshly rebuilt speed control, new old-stock seat, new rear and hydro gaskets, freshly rebuilt engine... (trailing off out of disgust)


 
Should've painted it green while you were at it.  (poke, poke, RUN!)


----------

